

Is Spotify spying on my Rdio activity? - mendozao
http://creativaldo.tumblr.com/post/73662726109/is-spotify-spying-on-my-rdio-activity

======
ricardojr
The only thing I could think of is that Rdio or any ad-network is sharing
information with a 3rd party and that 3rd party pushing the info to Spotify.
The other way is through your social network like activity. Did you "like" the
band on Rdio?

~~~
Aaronn
Rdio has public listening history built in:
[http://www.rdio.com/people/[INSERT](http://www.rdio.com/people/\[INSERT)
USERNAME]/history/

~~~
mendozao
Why would rdio make this information public? It seems like really valuable
information that they are just freely allowing to get scraped

------
pianoben
Do you have Radio connected to Facebook? It posts stuff you listen to if you
do; that could easily explain _how_ Spotify got the information...

~~~
mendozao
I do have Rdio connected to fb, however it isn't posting anything on my fb
wall

------
climatewarrior2
I wouldn't be surprised at all if they were indeed spying. But it might been
pure coincidence. Can anybody from Spotify or Rdio shed some light?

